# How do you deal with having no friends at school?



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Some months ago, I separated with a group of friends because I was told by this boy that the boys in the group were planning to bully me. He even gave me the evidence. After that, I told my best friend to be careful with them as one of them also couldn't keep a secret. The other one is also my other best friend's boyfriend. I want to talk with her since the beginning but I was too late until she and the group hated me.

I didn't know who started this, until now. There are multiple times I didn't join them when they went to watch movies. And last June, I also didn't join them went on vacation. It was all fine actually.

So, after months not talking to them, I finally talked to one of my teachers to get some advice. And then she told the story to the head of student council and his vice. But the head could only remain silent. So the one who helped me was the vice. She was nice at first. But the boy who told me about the whole bullying thing, told me that I shouldn't trust her. I wasn't sure so I didn't really take his warning seriously.

But after some time after I resolved the conflicts, I realized that she is a backstabber too. I asked her ex-friends what happened when they had conflicts one year ago, they told me it was because she was not trusted and that she could badmouth you to others and also she couldn't keep their secret. That was shocking to me.

A month before that, my distant cousin whom is in the other class told me that she didn't like if I talked to her boyfriend (He is in my class). And I told her that he didn't tell me anything. And then she mentioned the vice because she was told by her and she also said that people in my class (I don't know which ones, I assume that it was that group) don't like me because I was being ****ty (Just because I befriend with her boyfriend). I went upset and I told her, "I don't know what to say, but you got to say to others that if it's not my fault at all, it's all his fault because he lied to me and his girlfriend!" so that I can see if she is being responsible or not.

We are in our last year in high school and we are going to universities. I went to the same university as the vice, one of my ex-best friend, and two friends. The vice only asked three of them to live together in an apartment or in a student hostel. I asked her to get her attention but she didn't even ask me to live together with them. I was so pissed. My mother keep telling me to live with them but I just can't say that I won't because I want to forget everything from high school.

Related to the title of the thread, I wanted to make friends with other girls but I can't because I'm afraid that they don't like me because they might be badmouthing me. So I was kinda left all alone in the class except with one boy that was from other city. The boy who told me about the bullying were using the advantage to make me like him so that I want to be his girlfriend but I won't because: 1) His physical appearance (I'm sorry but he is shorter than me and I would be ashamed if I have boyfriend with face like that); 2) He was using our relationship to turn it into a love relationship; 3) He is a desperate who always want a girlfriend (Not just him, but others who never had one also desperate to have one. I had 4 exes but I can control myself to focus on study); 4) Ever since I reject him, he changed his way of talking to me and I'm getting curious if he ever talked to them about me.

I don't know how to deal with having no friends anymore. I can't get close to some boy friends that I was close with before he asked me to be his girlfriend and because of them badmouthing me. Even if I have friends, they are in the other classes. Not so close but they are better than them and also they didn't even care about what bad things they said about me because they knew that that group are not in their right minds.

They just had some conflicts with the other class a week ago. That was the time I trusted the other class because they are the victim and they also warned me to be careful with people in my class because almost all of them are fakes.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> very weird and lonely, doesnt bother me much at school cause during lecture break(max cca 10min) I just listen to music or eat but it fckin bothers me when I am in college dorm and spend all the time there, outside of training


I know. It is good if you can listen to music but I can't because we are not allowed to bring phones to class. Sucks. :blank


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> we are free to do "anything" in college, at least
> 
> cant image what would I do without using my phone tho, probably just looking on wall hm
> 
> I hope things get better for you


I'm still in high school, unfortunately. I will be attending university next year.
Thank you. I can see things are getting better actually. They wanted good names but recently they were making their names bad in front of the teachers because they got in trouble.


----------

